
Laptop infected with world’s most dangerous viruses sold at auction for $1.345M - elliekelly
https://www.businessinsider.com/laptop-infected-malware-sold-art-for-1-35-million-auction-2019-5
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this fascinating story doesn't get many upvotes,
or much discussion, it's been submitted many, many times over the past couple
of weeks:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20029027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20029027)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20034688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20034688)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026718)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20017061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20017061)
(36 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20013641)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19990348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19990348)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19984373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19984373)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19979152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19979152)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19973917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19973917)

